# Our first points (AKC conformation)



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So, Carly got her very first points this past Saturday in Chickasha OK. She went Winners bitch for 2 points. She has been shown on a very limited basis, so we haven't had many opportunities yet to get points.

I was delighted! It's way more fun to win, than to lose, LOL.

If my show picture ever arrives (and it's not terrible) I'll post it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats, way to go Carly!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yay! Congrats on the points!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

congrats , getting points and finishing a gsd is not easy .. way to go!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love this dog! She has such a great temperament, willing to do anything you ask her, moves like a dream, has a great sense of fun. It's nice to see her win. 

Her litter sister got her grand championship the same day we got our points (she went best of breed). That seems like a long way off, lol!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You will get there. Just keep showing!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats!!! Did you show her yourself or did she have a handler?

Again...big congrats!!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats to Carly and congrats to you for seeing her potential.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly is shown by one of her breeders. She's a senior in college and has been showing since she was just a little kid. I love her! She's a great kid. 

She's finished several dogs, including GSDs. Now that I think about it, she finished Carly's sire, and also Sage's mother. She handled Sage's mother at the National, when Rose was a puppy, and she was just 16 years old. 

She got a 3 point major on her long haired dachshund at the specialty the same weekend she got points on Carly. Her dach and Carly were both shown in Bred by Exhibitor. 

I feel really lucky to have her show my girls. She's gone over the name handlers before.  Plus we have a blast at the shows!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats, dear! You know, Carly is only one day older than my Mirada!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I know! I've been watching Mirada grow up. She's lovely!

Still waiting on my show photo...


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats!! THose first points are so much fun, just getting them started 
You'll do well!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! 

I have my show photo. I just need to kick my kid off of the MacBook so I can scan and post it...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

at last, the show photo!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Pretty girl! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Lovely photo. Your pretty girl did you proud.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great photo !! she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys! She looked pretty fabulous in conformation class last night, and had a great time. We are trying to make it fun. Conformation can be BORING, according to Carly.

My baby (okay, she's not a baby - she's 20 months old) Sage is coming right along too. Apparently her topline is the envy of all, LOL.


----------

